# Cervelo Baracchi



## FeltS22TimeMan (Mar 21, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone has any info on the Cervelo Baracchi ( Cervelo's original time trial bike). I just saw a pic of it and was very interested.


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

FeltS22TimeMan said:


> I was wondering if anyone has any info on the Cervelo Baracchi ( Cervelo's original time trial bike). I just saw a pic of it and was very interested.


http://www.cervelo.com/content.aspx?m=About&i=Prototypes


----------



## FeltS22TimeMan (Mar 21, 2006)

thanks


----------

